

Florida bill accidently bans any device connected to the Internet - sologoub
http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/09/tech/gaming-gadgets/florida-slot-machine-law

======
jonathancordeau
Florida's new, expanded definition of a slot machine includes "any machine or
device or system or network of devices" used to play games of chance or skill,
which can be activated by not just inserting money, but an "account number,
code, or other object or information." \- Doesn't exactly show a real solid
understanding of this whole "Internet Thing", and it's importance to the
economic growth of the state of Florida...

------
a3n
Do we need unit and integration tests for the software that we call
legislation?

~~~
antoinevg
I fear nothing short of a generalised type system will suffice.

